# Gone fishing....



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

I am leaving tomorrow to go fishing, will be away about 4 days, i have weekend food for my fish, need any good tips or advice for caring or maintenance before I go. Anyone got some good tips?

Anyways have good weekend all, will let you know how it went.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

if you are going to be gone for only 4 days or so ;don't bother feeding them..
just do a 40% waterchange and let them be...they can actually go a couple of weeks without eating..


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

and sometimes even if I'm home, I'll not feed my fish for a day so their digestive systems can catch up.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

yeah i skip feedings every now and then also.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok, i'm back. Hey everyone, how the weekend went well?

I can report back that after 3 days of catching fish, we caught no fish, so we decided to come home early. Damn, must be because it's winter or something, o well.


----------

